# Lowest Temp at which KLASSE AIO can be applied



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

I just got my 550i and am planning to put Klasse AIO and GS and then install a clear Bra. What is the lowest temp one use AIO and GS at. I have already ordered the AIO and the GS and am planning to do it this weekend in the garage in this cold cold weather ( 30 degrees. Will use a space heater). Good idea??Any comments from people as to what they have done to protect the car when they have taken delivery of a new car in winter?.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Congrats on the car! :thumbup: 

From my experience AIO can be used in mid 40s but I wouldn't try SG if it was below 50. I applied SG few years ago in December and ended up with a haze. Also make sure it's not very humid as it will also affect how SG cures.

Also keep in mind that Klasse will be removed during the installation of your clear bra (alcohol is usually used during process).


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

F1Crazy said:


> Congrats on the car! :thumbup:
> 
> From my experience AIO can be used in mid 40s but I wouldn't try SG if it was below 50. I applied SG few years ago in December and ended up with a haze. Also make sure it's not very humid as it will also affect how SG cures.
> 
> Also keep in mind that Klasse will be removed during the installation of your clear bra (alcohol is usually used during process).


 Thanks!

Looks like I will have to wait a while. The likelyhood of mid 40's over here is very dim. How about just waxing (Carnauba) the car for the time being?. Anything to protect the car in Winter!!


----------



## NH-SHICKS (Nov 3, 2003)

hawk123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Looks like I will have to wait a while. The likelyhood of mid 40's over here is very dim. How about just waxing (Carnauba) the car for the time being?. Anything to protect the car in Winter!!


Yea wait till the spring, Klasse can be a pain. I am also not sure I would apply your bra after Klasse. I would do a wipe down with Isopropyle alcohol before the bra, or follow the directions.

Steve


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

If your like me, a total nut about getting something on the paint in the winter, drop by your local car shop, a small garage. Offer him a few bucks to park it inside after hours, after 6 is what I did. It was heated and the guy let me use the lift. I think I gave the kid $20? I ran it through a touchless car wash first, then spent a few hours with my porter cable and after doing the interior the car had warmed and the paintwork began. The entire crew of Afgani gas station attendants just watched me like I was crazy.

I was able to get to area's I have cleaned in a long time

This winter I have been able to wax almost as often as the summer, its been a really mild winter here


Then again when I got my car in November of 2002, I drove to Florida, my folks have a place right on the water in Palm Beach. The sole purpose of that trip was to wash, clay and Klasse my new car.

I loved the looks I got when gassing up along the way and people would ask " are you heading to Disney?" and I responded no just driving down to detail my car, too cold at home..... I swear to god im not kidding, its a sickness.


----------



## hawk123 (Aug 31, 2005)

FalconGuy said:


> If your like me, a total nut about getting something on the paint in the winter, drop by your local car shop, a small garage. Offer him a few bucks to park it inside after hours, after 6 is what I did. It was heated and the guy let me use the lift. I think I gave the kid $20? I ran it through a touchless car wash first, then spent a few hours with my porter cable and after doing the interior the car had warmed and the paintwork began. The entire crew of Afgani gas station attendants just watched me like I was crazy.
> 
> I was able to get to area's I have cleaned in a long time
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

hawk123 said:


> I just got my 550i and am planning to put Klasse AIO and GS and then install a clear Bra. What is the lowest temp one use AIO and GS at. I have already ordered the AIO and the GS and am planning to do it this weekend in the garage in this cold cold weather ( 30 degrees. Will use a space heater). Good idea??Any comments from people as to what they have done to protect the car when they have taken delivery of a new car in winter?.


Use Optimum Car Wax:

http://www.optimumcarcare.com/optimumwax.html

Here's why:

It has the added benefit of blocking out UV light too, which Klasse, and a gazillion other products do not. Zaino does not (not as one step.) It's synthetic, it lasts for several months. It also seems to reduce the amount of dust that builds up on your car. It does not stain trim.

In terms of performance vs ease of use, there is nothing that even comes close, nothing.
From application to buffing, you'll finish your car in about 10 minutes. Because of that, it's ideal for the winter, or any time for that matter.

Don't be put off because it's a spray on wax. I was bothered by that too, but after trying it out, I'm pretty convinced the stuff kicks butt. You can read more about it in www.autopia.org

By the way, I had to call them up, because my bottle froze in the trunk of my car. They told me that it's not a problem. Thaw out the product, and shake the bottle.

You might want to ask Klasse if their product is viable after a freeze. If not, you might have problems if they air ship it to you. It's pretty cold up in the air, and detailing products have been known to freeze on delivery.


----------

